
Ideas to parse the email text in order to grab data from it? - ahmadhamza19
I&#x27;m building a small app which basically reads my emails on gmail and collects data from my bank transaction emails of type purchases, withdrawals and credits. I&#x27;m doing it so to put all my transactions at one place. In order to pick data from those emails, i am just splitting the entire text by spaces and collecting data by hardcoding its index in the text. Now that it is working fine , if the template of those emails changes then again i have to change the indexes. I found out that NLP can help in this regard. But i want to know if there are any other ways to do it ?
======
ternaryoperator
I'm pretty sure Apache Tika [0] will do what you need (and lots more).

[0] [https://tika.apache.org/](https://tika.apache.org/)

~~~
PenguinCoder
Do you happen to know of any alternatives not written in Java?

